# Battery charging - diagram by 'Clive'



## Redmax (May 12, 2014)

I found a partial answer to my problem 'somewhere' on this site, but can't locate the discussion thread again. There was an ongoing thread about how to stop the main battery on a MH from going flat when parked and a member called Clive, (a regular contributor I believe), posted a diagram of how to connect the main battery to the leisure battery via a fuse to allow the main battery to be charged by a solar panel while it charges the leisure battery. This was intended to be a cheap and easy option to buying an electronic gizmo that does the same job. Clive advised to remove the fuse when starting and running the vehicle as his mod was only intended to be used when the vehicle was parked for extended periods. I'm having many problems with the charging systems on my 1992 Fiat Ducato Concorde that I've just about cured. But after reading Clive's post I realised that my charging system, one main battery, two leisure batteries and a 70w solar panel - in addition to the regular alternator and Calira box - also has the leisure battery, (batteries), connected to the main battery with a wire and fuse as Clive described, and this fuse has blown several times when starting the vehicle just as Clive warned. BUT if I remove the fuse as Clive advised neither of the leisure batteries receive a charge from the alternator when the engine is running. I'm hoping that Clive, or someone else with electrical knowledge can advise me how the system I have on my MH should work.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> Redmax said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping that Clive, or someone else with electrical knowledge can advise me how the system I have on my MH should work.
> ...


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

Redmax,

Put "Clive Mott's Bridging Fuse Diagram" into the Motorhome facts search box. That gives a diagram - hope it's the one your after?

Paul.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Its on his website...

http://www.motts.org/MOTORHOMES.htm

Pete


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It does not sound as if your van is wired as per Clives method. If it were, the inline fuse would blow as soon as you start the engine.

So, if you can run the engine and charge the leisure batteries, it sounds like someone has been fiddling with the system.

If you need to check the Calira charger and associated wiring, A & N Caravan Services have a lot of info on their website.

http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/


----------



## Redmax (May 12, 2014)

Thanks to all for the info. In reply; the fuse does blow occasionally, but if the cab battery is fully charged it doesn't. However that's not a solution. I was under the impression that the Calira unit acted as split charger to charge the leisure batteries when the vehicle was running - in addition to when it was parked and hooked to a mains supply. If it doesn't also act as a split charger does anyone know what it's function is? Aside charging the batteries when the van is hooked up.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Any help?
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-47945-days0-orderasc-0.html


----------



## Redmax (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for the link to the earlier thread. My Calira unit is an EVS 12/12, and the info and wiring diagram on the link is for a later more sophisticated unit. What I'm after is someone who can tell me exactly what the Calira unit does. I've been given a test procedure, but it's impossible to get to the unit with the wiring plugs connected and the person who gave me the test info didn't make it clear if the test was to be carried out with engine running, connected to the mains or connected to neither. While I understand vehicle electrics I'm not an electrician and the test procedure is a bit beyond me. There is a drop in the charging volts, (measured at the main battery with the engine running), when the fridge is switched on using the 12v switch, so I assume that the relay that operates the power to the fridge when the engine is running is okay. But there is no charge going to the leisure batteries from the Calira unit when the engine is running. Should there be? Does anyone know? Right now, as it's wired, the two leisure batteries charge from the alternator, but it's via a wire from the main battery - therefore not a split charger system - and as Clive Mott says on his website, the fuse in this link between the main and leisure batteries will blow when the engine is started - and mine does occasionally. But if I remove the fuse as directed the leisure batteries don't charge when the engine is running. I'm guessing that the Calira unit acts as a split charger, but isn't working as such ??? Motorhome electrics are all new to me and I'm learning as I go along. If anyone can explain the working of the Calira unit, (ie should it charge the batteries with the engine running?), I'd appreciate it.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have already pointed you towards a site that will answer a lot of questions for you but you seem not to have bothered. I will give you the link again but this time it will take you directly to the Calira page.

From what I have read on the link, you Calira is not man enough to charge 2 batteries. its limit is 120 amp hour. You say it is a 12/12 but there is nothing listed at that size on the link. Either it is obsolete or you read it wrong. if it is definitely a 12.12 then ring up Allan Evans at A and N and he will put you right. In fact, in view of your situation with possibly altered wiring, I would take it to him for him to assess and recommend a permanent fix.


----------



## Redmax (May 12, 2014)

Just finished reading the info on the A&N site as you suggested earlier, including their excellent Battery Tech page. But it doesn't tell me if the unit is supposed to charge the leisure batteries when the engine is running, and this is what I need to know. So I will contact the people at A&N and see what they can tell me.

My Calira unit is an EVS 12/12 and yes, it's not listed on the A&N site. It's on a 1992 Ducato Concorde, so it is old and probably obsolete. I seem to remember emailing A&N about it a while ago and they replied that they do not repair the 12/12 unit. I am aware that the Calira unit is 120amp hour and that it won't charge two batteries on hook-up, I thought about fitting battery isolator switches so that I could charge the batteries individually when on hook-up. But as we rarely go on sites I rarely use a hook-up and fitting isolator switches would be an idea. 

I have been in email conversation with an electrical service who do repair the 12/12 and have answered some of my queries, ie the unit charges both the starter and leisure batteries on hook-up, but as you say, at 120amp hour it's not up to it and it also seems that the charge for the starter battery goes via the Calira unit from the alternator before it reaches the starter battery. But back again to the same old question, is the Calira unit supposed to charge the leisure battery when the engine is running? I'll see what A&N can tell me. Thanks for your help, it's appreciated. Also I'm waiting for them to get back to me so that I can send the unit to them for checking and possible repair - meanwhile I'm still trying to figure out what it's supposed to do.


----------

